# DS #2517: Rhythm Tengoku Gold (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3474^^


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jul 28, 2008)

omg omg omg, this better be as amazing as the GBA ONE! So stoked.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 28, 2008)

I think my head just exploded.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 28, 2008)

OH SHI--!!1111

So soon? cant wait to play this!


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG *head asplode* 
i cant wait till my site has it


----------



## dib (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow this must be brand new, I just went to get it and got an error:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The file is not fully saved at XXXXXX yet. This file is possibly still being uploaded.
> 
> Please try again later.


haha that's a first, right as it's being uploaded


----------



## dogman (Jul 28, 2008)

yey downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasn't this game supposed to get a simultaneous worldwide release?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 28, 2008)

I donwloaded it and works perfectly Ö I like this game !!!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna try it out. Everyone says the original one was fun.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

First KorgDS-10! And now THIS!!!! Boy this is the best week for the DS in AAAAGES!...


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 28, 2008)

HEAVEN HEAVEN


----------



## ackers (Jul 28, 2008)

A great release to have on my bday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell, at least there hasn't been any horse games lol.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm. is the english one supposed to come out around now too?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

WHAT?! Really?! Wow, i thought this was months off! Good thing i don't have my flash drive with me today. I can really work with Korg tonight... then Tomorrow! w00t!!!


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 28, 2008)

Is this game playable if u can't read Japanese?


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 28, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Is this game playable if u can't read Japanese?


pretty much, the first one on the GBA was playable


----------



## Seraph (Jul 28, 2008)

It should be playable without knowing Japanese...because the first game was.  It's a rhythm game and not many of those require you to be able to read to play them.  The US version has a release date of 12/31/08, meaning it'll prolly come out before the year is over?


----------



## canli (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, I think the US version will be released on thanksgiving week (or 1 week before - just an estimation..)
I bought the GBA One 1.5 years ago because the saves didn't work on gba + these games (like Band Bros, Korg DS,..) need to be bought because they deserve it.


----------



## GustavoSM (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't wait to play this!! Rhythm Tengoku is on my Top 10 games of all time.  I hope it has something as cool as the drum kit from the original!

Edit: Oh, and the icon... I love her!!


----------



## Paard (Jul 28, 2008)

YESSSHHH~~!!! Been waiting for this, the GBA version was awesome.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jul 28, 2008)

OH MY GOD! NINTENDO SIXTY FOUUUUR!!

...oh shit....sorry...wrong plataform xD


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG 3 day early dump!!!

YES!!11

ediT: EPIC!! it works on my R4 (and trimmed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What's with the 16 grid thing at the start? (It has 3 save slots -- I think they are)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 28, 2008)

its actually pretty big. the file size i mean
trying it out now. will tell if its playable and understandablee

EDIT:
it has this mini tutorial thing before each 'minigame' so its pretty easy
some fun stuff


----------



## DarkMind (Jul 28, 2008)

really nice game but i dont get how the score works. you must do really good in 1 stage to go to the next one or just points that you collect and then you unlock the next one ?
totaly playable without any jap knowledge till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those "sing  things" in the second level, omg on that "adutali" thing. you must be REALLY good on timing to get that big scream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i screwed up big time there :/


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 28, 2008)

btw, theres like 3 slots i believe?
when you click on slot, there like tons of buttons.
anyone wanna translate what they mean
i can kinda understand since its a bit of chinese
but all i see are like. mom. brother. friend. or something like that


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

I played this for half an hour now and it's a BLAST!!!! It really makes you laugh every time a new level starts and you're wondering what the hell you're supposed to do there. You hear the music... you watch the hilarious scene...you figure out what to do and BANG...everything works together... it's wonderful.

You don't need to know any japanese, it's like with Wario Ware, you intuitively figure out what to do.

Rythm Tengoku 1 was terrific, this one is not better, it's just as good, which is a compliment by all means! 
More of the same here means "Oh goody goody, I get to play more of these hilarious music mini games!"

The main difference is that here you do the job with your stylus, which actually works just as good.

Go and play this one!!!!!


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 28, 2008)

Just came back from watching the Dark knight a second time and this is out!

This day has been great.

Loved the GBA version,can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## Jax (Jul 28, 2008)

Yesyesyesyesyesyes!

So many good games to play right now!


----------



## asher (Jul 28, 2008)

GOD EXISTS with the release of Wario Land Shake i cant stop playing Wario Related Games.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jul 28, 2008)

OFFICIALLY THE BEST DS GAME!

Dear lord this is absolutely fantastic, the music is just purely incredible.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 28, 2008)

This is probably a stab in the dark but has anyone unpacked the rom to see if there are english files in it that could be swapped about to get a vague english translation or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## unduthegun (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm loving this. :3


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> This is probably a stab in the dark but has anyone unpacked the rom to see if there are english files in it that could be swapped about to get a vague english translation or is this wishful thinking?



Nah, just checked.

Gonna play this now, eeeee!


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 29, 2008)

i love this game and i wish i didnt have a headache going into it as i'm screwing up ALOT.  so much that i had to turn it off...  which makes me sad as this is THE BEST GAME EVAR!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet! must try when my DS comes back from repair.


----------



## cheekmac (Jul 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> btw, theres like 3 slots i believe?
> when you click on slot, there like tons of buttons.
> anyone wanna translate what they mean
> i can kinda understand since its a bit of chinese
> but all i see are like. mom. brother. friend. or something like that


yeah, there are 3 slots. When you are creating your save file it says your data is being created. Which one are you? Choose. Like you saw, it says older/ younger brother older/ younger sister, mother, father, grandfather, grandmother etc. The first few ones are different words for "I" in Japanese. Watashi, Ore...etc...it also has darling, honey, girlfriend, boyfriend and a lot of others. I don't think it makes a big difference which one you choose, I picked a couple of different ones and saw no immediate changes in the game.

The game is really cool, though, but to me it seems like your timing has to be more precise than on the first game. Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## War (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wondering if this works on R4?


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 29, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this works on R4?



yup.  works on my R4 v1.18 just fine.   GO PLAY IT !!!!


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 29, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this works on R4?



it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## hova1 (Jul 29, 2008)

there is alot of stuff in it to unlock, like minigames and letters. it's good that nintendo is translating it


----------



## diegoesgriam (Jul 29, 2008)

It works on Ninjapass; The game is the best on Ds


----------



## Rod (Jul 29, 2008)

This is simply great! It's harder for starters than the previous game, but it's still great nonetheless. Wish my brother would let go of the DS so I can play again.

Hey, anyone know how to go back to the profile selection screen after entering any of the available profiles? It's cause me and my brother share the DS, and I didn't want to keep turning the DS off or using soft reset whenever another one wants to play.


EDIT: Snob time: got a "Perfect" on my first trial at the first minigame \o/


----------



## GustavoSM (Jul 29, 2008)

cheekmac said:
			
		

> The game is really cool, though, but to me it seems like your timing has to be more precise than on the first game. Did anyone else notice that?



I don't think it is actually more precise than the first game.. But I've noticed it's slightly harder to have a good timing since sliding the stylus isn't as "punctual" as hitting a button. I mean, what's the correct timing? It's probably when you take the stylus off the screen. So you'd have to slide it a tiny fraction of a second earlier than the actual beat. It's like this time you have two movements (sliding and letting go) as opposed to the one movement in the first game (pressing a button). Don't know if I'm being very clear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the game. It's as great as the first one. Just got through the first 15 minigames, and the first one is probably my favorite!


----------



## Behnom (Jul 29, 2008)

hey guys, i can't get it to work on my R4 cart for some reason :/

all i see is a blue screen on the touch screen and some text on the top screen

any ideas?


----------



## jono_ (Jul 29, 2008)

i get a blue screen, with some text on my m3simp.

how do i fix it???

i cant wait to play this...

cheers


----------



## Opium (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm really horrible at this game, I still haven't beaten the first minigame after about 4 tries. How many do I need to get?


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 29, 2008)

Aww, a cuter version of Warioware.


----------



## CharAznable (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, yeah...What am I supposed to be doing in the second minigame? With the three little stick figure-ish guys singing?


----------



## clivefrog (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't get past the first screen with the Frog, my touch screen is totally black and no matter I do it won't progress any further, I've tried tapping the screen, rubbing the screen, pressing buttons, nothing seems to do anything.  I've got a g6 lite if that makes a diffeence


----------



## The Chow (Jul 29, 2008)

The second game is most similar to the claping disco lions from the first game, except that when you don't have the stylus on the screen, your guy will sing.  Lift at the appropriate points and for the proper durations.  For the louder scream, you need to flick the stylus (as you did in the first game) and let go.  Make sure to put the stylus back on the screen after the louder scream.

What I don't understand is the third minigame with the robots.  I got every single robot dead in the centre of the head (so that they make a x_x face)except for one, and I still died.  What am I supposed to do?  Am I supposed to aim for a x_x face, or a tilted head?

EDIT: Alternatively, this blog talks about a demo with English instructions.  Now I know what I'm doing wrong about the Robot stage.


----------



## mrchew (Jul 29, 2008)

ahhhh this game is hard i only have one gold everything else i have unlocked by buying the next minigame lol. Its still very fun to play.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

>


I need to catch up with that show.

I barely got by with the first game, but that's because I don't trust my DS Lite's buttons as much as I trust the screen.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 29, 2008)

cant pass through the one with the... farmer?

Collect the onions and kick out the moles?


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2008)

Is the microphone used for the second game with the chorusmen?

[Edit]Never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## johnelee (Jul 29, 2008)

This game is amazing,and much harder than the first.  Using the touchscreen is much more fun than pressing a button and is just as precise.

So far my favorite game is the one where you pop the candy into your mouth.

But now I'm stuck.  Has anyone gotten to the half-black, half-white marching guys?  I can't even get passed the tutorial since I can't consistently switch sides.  It seems to be 7 single count and then a doubletap, but whenever I mess up, my character resets to the white side even when everyone else is on black.



			
				natkoden said:
			
		

> cant pass through the one with the... farmer?
> 
> Collect the onions and kick out the moles?



You have to first tap the screen to pop out the vegetables and without lifting the stylus flick up to hit them into you basket.  The rhythm for the tap and flick for vegetables is the same.  For the moles do the same, except the flick is faster, a halfbeat maybe.  You'll know when if you did it right if the mole is sent flying in front of you off the screen.


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, this came out of nowhere!
Looks cool (too bad I never understood the mechanics of the GBA one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 
The DS is getting a good roster of music games.

BTW, CNBS are scum >


----------



## hova1 (Jul 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> BTW, CNBS are scum >


why?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn this week just gets better and better. I have recently started playing the first one and I am totally going to download this one!


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 29, 2008)

Ahh cool


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Ahh cool


A bit off-topic, but what happened to the Rhythm Tengoku GBA translation?


----------



## yozyoz (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! I just started playing the game and I must say that it is really awsome.




			
				johnelee said:
			
		

> This game is amazing,and much harder than the first.  *Using the touchscreen is much more fun than pressing a button and is just as precise*.



I agree, I loved the GBA one, but so far I think I like this one more


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 29, 2008)

Buttons were easier...

Oh man, the Moai mating call game is insane, not only do you need perfect timing, but you can't just do the sequence randomly either... also half the time I do the wrong command because I don't tap the DS fast enough.


----------



## Buppu (Jul 29, 2008)

My nipples explode with delight!


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 29, 2008)

omg... Set 2, 4th game... is giving me the shits... esp the hold and tap difference that you have to do...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, its hard in JAP to find out what you have to do... cause it could vary between flick, tap and hold.


----------



## canli (Jul 29, 2008)

The game is hard. This difficulty makes it greater than the GBA One! 
I was waiting for this game from months and thanks Nintendo, I'm not disappointed at all.


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 29, 2008)

Great week for music lovers, with KORG DS-10 and now this dropping. I got stuck on a mini-game on the GBA one, the ghost one where you have to shoot it with an arrow. Hoping this one will be easier, but reading through the thread it seems like it won't be.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 29, 2008)

This game is too good so far. I'm pissed off that I'm too tired to play anymore...

~Dac


----------



## berlinka (Jul 29, 2008)

GustavoSM said:
			
		

> cheekmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many minigames are there in this game?


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 29, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> GustavoSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 10 sets altogether (5x10 = 50 incl. remixes)

I was somewhat cut when I thought there were just 6...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they tricked me lol adding horizontal drag too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a score of 85 after I did 6 sets... I liked the 6th set, 4th game. RETROness.... with a kick in it!


----------



## mrchew (Jul 29, 2008)

i cant beat the one with the two stone faces when you have to make the sound by making the mouth of the stone face go outward it never works when i need to do it


----------



## choupette (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW, I didn't even see it in the release, I saw it by chance, on the last posts in the site.
this makes my day !


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 29, 2008)

just as excellent, if not more so than the first one - and we're getting it in english.

lizard mating ritual? awesome.

@JPH - read the thread.


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> just as excellent, if not more so than the first one - and w*e're getting it in english.*
> 
> lizard mating ritual? awesome.


speaking of which...

here's a trailer of the english one


----------



## Behnom (Jul 29, 2008)

hm, i don't understand why i can't get it to work, im using an R4 cart

this sucks, the GBA version was my favourite GBA game hands down


----------



## The_Super_Infram (Jul 29, 2008)

clivefrog said:
			
		

> I can't get past the first screen with the Frog, my touch screen is totally black and no matter I do it won't progress any further, I've tried tapping the screen, rubbing the screen, pressing buttons, nothing seems to do anything.  I've got a g6 lite if that makes a diffeence



same problem here (also G6 Lite), after selecting a minigame nothing happens, just the frog like thing on the left screen and a black screen on the right...

man, first Korg-DS10 doesn't work and now this...i think i need a new flashcard.


----------



## Behnom (Jul 29, 2008)

i can't even get to selecting a minigame, the instant i turn it on it's just a blank blue screen


----------



## nextnomura (Jul 29, 2008)

The_Super_Inframan said:
			
		

> clivefrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same problem with my supercard mini sd, someone know how to fix it?


----------



## The_Super_Infram (Jul 29, 2008)

The_Super_Inframan said:
			
		

> clivefrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i'm a noob :|
just updated the PC software and the firmware and now both are working...


----------



## Behnom (Jul 29, 2008)

The_Super_Inframan said:
			
		

> The_Super_Inframan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol same here, i needed the 1.18 update for r4 and it works now


----------



## pikirika (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally did it!
Not half bad but I like it better with buttons and d-pad like the original. I'm not an enthusiast of the stylus.


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 29, 2008)

Working myway towards the 6th remix at the moment, just did one amazing level where you march in time with a bajillion other headphone wearing stickmen, and you have to double-tap to switch around.  The screen pans out and creates images, and you can see your little character when it makes mistakes lol...wonderful game!

**Just completed, watching the credits :-P

***You play the credits afterwards!! and unlock moe stuff


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, who else turned the screen upside down when trying to start the game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems fun, not sure if I like the new slidey interface yet though


----------



## Harsky (Jul 29, 2008)

I got through by fluke but I still have no idea where I'm going wrong with that Easter Island statue game. Press to say OOO but trying to touch the screen really quickly to do that taping noise means it still does that OOO noise.


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 29, 2008)

With the easter island game, when you tap, it should still register as a tap even though you hear a bit of the OOO, worked with me anyhow!  If somehow it doesn't work, or is out of time, other than the bird crap, the other statues eyes open up.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 29, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, 50! That's quite a lot. I really thought this game was like the Wario Ware games in that aspect. the Wario Ware games are ALWAYS way too short.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 29, 2008)

asher said:
			
		

> GOD EXISTS with the release of Wario Land Shake i cant stop playing Wario Related Games.


According to the subtitle underneath your name you are a liar


----------



## cheekmac (Jul 29, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> I'm really horrible at this game, I still haven't beaten the first minigame after about 4 tries. How many do I need to get?


If you have trouble with a game and you try it several times and you can't seem to pass it, click on the coffee cup on the bottom right hand corner of the game select screen. You'll go to the cafe. Then pick the top option (talk to the master/manager). If you have done that game enough times and failed, he'll say the name of the game and say I see you're trying hard on (name of game) or something similar I don't remember. Then he'll ask you if you want him to unlock the next game, pick the option on the left (it says please). It was the same way in the first game. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rod (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty great game, too bad my screen isn't that good anymore =(

I stopped playing on the second birds' minigame where you have to tap accordingly to what the duck says, nut sure if it was me or my screen but I wasn't doing that well anymore. Guess I've played long enough for today, gotta take care of my life now


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> just as excellent, if not more so than the first one - and we're getting it in english.
> 
> lizard mating ritual? awesome.
> 
> @JPH - read the thread.


I wonder how they're going to handle the fourth game with the pop idol.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for US or EU release of this game. It seems funny


----------



## nando (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone that understands japanese, is the text funny? worth waiting for the english one?


----------



## Rod (Jul 29, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> anyone that understands japanese, is the text funny? worth waiting for the english one?


I don't understand japanese, but honestly:

Play it in japanese, wait for the american release, and play it again.
Yeah, it's that good.


----------



## test84 (Jul 29, 2008)

There are two ROMs of this, one 46mg and another with 92mg, which one is the correct size?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 29, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> There are two ROMs of this, one 46mg and another with 92mg, which one is the correct size?


92mb is the good release. I have one of 128mb uncompressed


----------



## xamphear (Jul 29, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## stonefry (Jul 30, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> OK, who else turned the screen upside down when trying to start the game.



*raises hand


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 30, 2008)

I HATE the 4ª level... damn monkeys... i cant seem to do the jumping without clapping hands..


----------



## Theherolink_1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey dude lol wow first time I met someone almost just like my username...XP


----------



## Perseid (Jul 30, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Dirtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been wondering the same thing. There are a lot of Japanese vocals in the game. And to make things more complicated the game is actually produced by the guy who produces Morning Musume and all of its spinoffs and he uses some of the talent he produces in the game(such as The Possible), so licensing is going to be fun. They had better not rerecord all the songs. That would suck.


----------



## Aoko (Jul 30, 2008)

You guys have any problems with the Moai mating stage? It seems to hang for me halfway (and it's consistent, it keeps hanging at that specific moment). Using R4 here.


----------



## Rock Howard (Jul 30, 2008)

Tried it yesterday... If playing for 8+ hours without a break can be called "trying". For those who think something like "Gosh, what is this game? Is it another rhythm game? It's strange but everyone likes it for some reason, shall I try it or not?": first Rhythm Tengoku being the best rhythm game for GBA ever, RT Gold continues its traditions, and is in my opinion the best rhythm game for DS. If I were to describe it in five words, it'd be "WarioWare: Touched meets rhythm action" (the game was made by the creators of WarioWare, btw). The game process is simple, yet the game itself is hard enough to give anybody a challenge: you must complete 50 stages, every fifth of this stages is a "Remix" in which previous stages will be mixed. You'll earn medals if you clear stages with a high rank, you can use them to unlock new minigames. Every stage has distinct style, plot (it gets crazier with every game) and gameplay, and that feature MAKES Rhythm Tengoku Gold. Personally I think that design of this game is what makes it different from all other bemani-like titles.
If you still don't know whether to play it or not... Well, if you HATE (no, really HATE, not just "don't like" etc) WarioWare, then maybe you better not play it. If you don't, then go play it now, and after that play GBA version. You should not miss one of the best games on DS ever. 

By the way, are there any signs of multiplayer in this game? Also, will I get anything with RT cartridge in slot-2?


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow... I'm up to the 9th set, 4th game... and it goes to show that this game isn't all touch screen based... that minigame utilises the R-button (or L for lefties) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





woah its crazy... i got owned for that lol... it's the guitar one... but the harder version of it...

ediT: just beat that one... woo finished game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a score of 132... beh lol some of them gave me the shits totally... XD
But yeah... what's the last button in the navi for? (beside the Cafe button) -- me hopes it to be the GBA slot-2 connectivity lol


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 30, 2008)

By the way - tip for beating the black/white thing: close your eyes. I found it way easier that way than being distracted by the screen - in fact I couldn't even manage to beat it with my eyes open but could do it first time with them closed (I remember it helped for some minigames in the GBA version as well). It might sound cheesy, but it really is all about the beat.

Unfortunately there's nothing as memorable as the Bon Odori song so far


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 30, 2008)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> I HATE the 4ª level... damn monkeys... i cant seem to do the jumping without clapping hands..




Hold the stylus on the screen after the last clap and then flick up to do the jump.  So one, two, three-hold-flick.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so saddened that i haven't had a chance to play either of these games yet (either RT or RTG). I wanted to check it out last night... but got sucked into another DS-10 session. Hopefully this eve, i can get some playtime in. I really want to check this beast out!


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 30, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Wow... I'm up to the 9th set, 4th game... and it goes to show that this game isn't all touch screen based... that minigame utilises the R-button (or L for lefties)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also beat the game last night fully with a 132 score.  A new button comes up on the right side of the coffee cup, but when you go to it, there are 2 buttons which don't say much else in japanese. on the left screen is an image of 2 recognisable characters from the first game (the 2 rapper characters) any ideas?


----------



## stefanc (Jul 30, 2008)

quick question when does this come out in us


----------



## kalabaw (Jul 30, 2008)

how do you get past the farmer stage?


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 30, 2008)

kalabaw said:
			
		

> how do you get past the farmer stage?


Timing....on the beat...stomp (click and hold)...next beat flick up.  When you get to a groundhog, you flick up half a beat earlier.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jul 30, 2008)

Kind of pissing me off this flicking thing.  Sometimes it doesn't register and it does my head in.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 30, 2008)

stefanc said:
			
		

> quick question when does this come out in us



Never. japan exlusive.

Or i could be wrong...


----------



## hova1 (Jul 30, 2008)

stefanc said:
			
		

> quick question when does this come out in us


Q4 2008


----------



## rtype88 (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how to do the lizard mating game?

I'm just randomly grating the back and its doing nothing.


----------



## gekiwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

rtype88 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to do the lizard mating game?
> 
> I'm just randomly grating the back and its doing nothing.



After they move their legs, make the sound like the maraca tailed one.


----------



## rtype88 (Jul 30, 2008)

gekiwolf said:
			
		

> rtype88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thanks.


----------



## Rod (Jul 30, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> A new button comes up on the right side of the coffee cup, but when you go to it, there are 2 buttons which don't say much else in japanese. on the left screen is an image of 2 recognisable characters from the first game (the 2 rapper characters) any ideas?


Same here. Finished the game, opened this button, and have no idea is there's anything useful in there or not. D:

I think tt says something about the A button, but that doesn't help much


----------



## Jeriko_92 (Jul 30, 2008)

Robot mini-game is pretty hard.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhythm_Tengoku_Gold_JPN_NDS-DSRP this a dupe?


----------



## GustavoSM (Jul 31, 2008)

I absolutely love this game, but I've finished it and got 35+ "golden borders" on the minigames and still no sign of the drum kit from the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It seems it's been replaced with those "guitar lessons", which are much more limited.



			
				Rod said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and same here.. Let's just try to get as much perfect minigames as possible and see what happens..


----------



## Rod (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeriko_92 said:
			
		

> Robot mini-game is pretty hard.


Close your eyes and focus on the rhythm. Don't try hitting then when it _looks_ like it's the right time, it won't get you nowhere.


Remember, the whole visual scheme of Rhythm Tengoku is just a way to illustrate what you're doing according to the music. In a manner, you could say the left screen it's just a freaking gigantic detail, at least in most minigames. Feels kinda weird when you think about it, huh?


----------



## twoism (Jul 31, 2008)

Still doesn't work on M3 Simply, freeze with blue screen, and no firmware update to fix it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any work arounds? (I'm guessing no lol)

edit: bah, just didn't properly update to 1.14, I feel dumb now.


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 31, 2008)

GustavoSM said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this game, but I've finished it and got 35+ "golden borders" on the minigames and still no sign of the drum kit from the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I found out yesterday that everytime you get gold borders in the games, depending on how many you've completed, you unlock some other 'tech demos/minigames' just like warioware, which you can access by going to the gold coin looking icon in the middle of the screen (to the left).  You get 4 catagories, of which i've only tried the first 2 options.  Theres a cool drum game, and another one I like is this guy with a business card that you twiddles the card in its case.  You have to touch the 4 corners in time (circular motions) which creates a beat.  Also a game with a cow bell which times how long you can keep it up for a car journey with some woman.  Cool weirdness


----------



## neo_hito (Jul 31, 2008)

D= I want the soundtrack of this game... did they release any for the GBA one?

Also, I've just finished all 51 (if you count the space surf duck&jump thing) of the stages! well.. more like 31 plus 20 of harder versions of some of the previous ones. But the remixes are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there's a perfect game challenge (a stage singled out when you go to the game menu and it has sparkles + orange borders on it) and you get perfect in the first go (you get about 3 tries to do a perfect) you'll be able to listen to the music track to that stage (click the cup/coffee icon.. and one of the menu) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## Bergunzo (Jul 31, 2008)

Can anyone who finished the game, upload a save game with all the sets unlocked? Thanks!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jul 31, 2008)

I love this game SO much.  I'm still trying to beat 8th remix. I'm horrible at off-beats.  Curse those two-faced dancers!


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 31, 2008)

i love rhythm tengoku!  i actually went back and played the first one on my way home today and i found i did ALOT better than on the ds one.. .i was like "oh i failed that one" and then it came up MEDIOCRE!!!  i was like o_o lol  i'm stuck on the potato guy right now... :S  but i think i can get past it if i try playing without walking.


----------



## lava (Jul 31, 2008)

Bergunzo said:
			
		

> Can anyone who finished the game, upload a save game with all the sets unlocked? Thanks!



I think i'm almost finished with this game.  I'm on the 10th remix right now.  the 10th one is insane because it has almost ALL the minigames in it.  it's longer than the other remixes and its crazy fast.
I might be able to upload my save sometime later tonight, with all the sets unlocked.


----------



## stonefry (Jul 31, 2008)

dethstryke said:
			
		

> i love rhythm tengoku!  i actually went back and played the first one on my way home today and i found i did ALOT better than on the ds one.. .i was like "oh i failed that one" and then it came up MEDIOCRE!!!  i was like o_o lol  i'm stuck on the potato guy right now... :S  but i think i can get past it if i try playing without walking.



The GBA one required MUCH more precise timing. I remember playing levels over and over again before getting perfects


----------



## GustavoSM (Jul 31, 2008)

stonefry said:
			
		

> The GBA one required MUCH more precise timing. I remember playing levels over and over again before getting perfects



maybe you're used to the game mechanics? I'm finding this one a little harder than the first..


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah this one's definitely harder than the previous one.  I'm only on the third remix so far, and although I think the game's been awesome so far, I hope the songs/games/levels get a little crazier, they're not as off-the-wall as they were in the last game.  But I have said myself that the last good thing to ever come out of the WarioWare team was the Rhythm Tengoku on the GBA, hopefully I'll be proved wrong in later levels/modes.


----------



## LFF (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm up to the tenth set, the third game. I've had to skip the Ping Pong games, the farming gme and the football ones (Though I just started getting better at the footballing one). The flicking motion just doesn't work for me in the first two.
This probably is harder than the first, and the minigames just aren't as memorable or fun as the first ones. Still not a bad game though. For some reason I'm addicted to the spaceship shooting game, I have a highscore of 129800.

Also, in the minigames with the six girls (3-4 and 7-2)  when big stars or sheep appear on the screen, look carefully and you can see the stickman from the first game hanging from them.


----------



## hova1 (Aug 1, 2008)

i agree, the GBA game is much more harder than this. it seems like this is more forgiving than the GBA game. in the GBA game you have to be much more precise and in rhythm.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 1, 2008)

no translation?

sorry i just had to ask


----------



## Seraph (Aug 1, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> no translation?
> 
> sorry i just had to ask


Well you shouldn't have had to ask if you read previous posts or anything about the game.  The US version is set to release before the year's end.


----------



## LFF (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh man
The unlockable for 17 perfects just got me giddy.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 1, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok ok sorry i just didnt have the time cause im just on a friends computer


----------



## Pici (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a quick questions guys.

Do you have trouble with the yellow lizard game ?
I don't get it.
When  the blue maracas lizard shake his maracas, do i have to slide at the same time ?


----------



## neo_hito (Aug 1, 2008)

=o my save -> R4 save

I've got the ripped soundtrack too... untagged though. Not sure if posting a link to it here would break teh forum rules so.. pm


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 1, 2008)

Pici said:
			
		

> I have a quick questions guys.
> 
> Do you have trouble with the yellow lizard game ?
> I don't get it.
> When  the blue maracas lizard shake his maracas, do i have to slide at the same time ?



Yes, you have to move the stylus back and forth to shake 'your maraca' at the same time as the blue lizard.


----------



## neo_hito (Aug 1, 2008)

Pici said:
			
		

> I have a quick questions guys.
> 
> Do you have trouble with the yellow lizard game ?
> I don't get it.
> When  the blue maracas lizard shake his maracas, do i have to slide at the same time ?



yep, slide 4 times to make your lizard make a noise to match the maracas


----------



## WildWon (Aug 1, 2008)

This game is amazing. I just started playing it yesterday (finally!) and i'm addicted. Between this and Korg, my weekend will be well spent w/ bizarre music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quick Question: After you beat Remix 6... where are the other sets going to appear?


----------



## LFF (Aug 1, 2008)

You get a horizontal scroll, two sets on either side of those six.


----------



## beethy (Aug 2, 2008)

OH MY GOD GUYS!

I was on dialup last month..... I had to wait ages to download this game. But man was it worth it!!!
It's one of the 10 best DS games EASILY : D

I was afraid the DS was slowly dying off.. but then we got smacked in the face with FF IV, Korg 10 DS and Rhythm Tengoku Gold!
AWESOME


----------



## LFF (Aug 2, 2008)

When you unlock the phone toy, try entering in these:
2 ♪ 21 ♪ 98
831 ♪ 831 ♪ 831♪
44 ♪ 82831 ♪
246936 ♪ 1 

Some of them you'll recognise if you played the first game.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Aug 3, 2008)

This game crashes on my R4 after I beat the Maoi (easter island statues) level. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## stefanc (Aug 3, 2008)

i cant get past that anoying ping pong game its driving me crazy


----------



## Trolly (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, talk about a surprise awesome game, I've never even heard of Rhythm Tengoku. Can be pretty difficult, but one of the best games this year most definitely. Also, the remix (boss) stages are absolutely awesome.
10/10 (Y)

EDIT: Haha, I say that, but then I just did the ping pong game. F*ck me it's hard. Gonna have to keep going at it until I get it.
And Again: Hehe, did it on the second try anywyay. Now the lizard game's bugging me, as it doesn't always feel very responsive...

Also, has anyone had it where a coloured thingy appears round a stage select with musical noted and such? Then when you press it a P appears in the top left corner in the mini-game. You then have to get it perfect, otherwise an X appears over the P. Anyone managed to complete one of those? If so, what do you get?
Also, it disappeared once I completed another mini-game.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Aug 6, 2008)

Still not working for me.

R4 DS with 1.18 kernel, still this shitty frog saying error and a bunch of japanese stuf ><

Help plz é_è

*EDIT = nevermind, confused myself with "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX (Japan)" ^^" Such a dumbass, sorry.*


----------



## exploder (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't seem to load this on my DSTT.  Anyone else experience issues with theirs?


----------



## LFF (Aug 6, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> You then have to get it perfect, otherwise an X appears over the P. Anyone managed to complete one of those? If so, what do you get?
> Also, it disappeared once I completed another mini-game.


I think if you get all fifty you unlock the soundtrack and all the letters.
And you only have so many minigame tries to perfect it, otherwise it disappears until next time. I've only got three so far.


----------



## almdudler (Aug 6, 2008)

I held off downloading this to buy it and my copy came today. Never been so happy with a game since the GBA original, but just my luck my launch day DS Phat just went kaput and am thinking I should run to a 24hr supermarket and buy a Lite as I need to play some more.


----------



## jcap669 (Aug 8, 2008)

guys! im a noob here! please, help me! ok so, i downloaded this rom and first it didnt work so i updated my OS (i use DSONE so..) and IT WORKED YAYY!! but...after hours off non-stop fun, i decided to take a break so i turned it off. AND THEN IT HAPPENED...when i turned on back my DS, to my horror MY SAVE FILE WAS GONE!!! (i was so sure that Rhythm Tengoku was autosave, well the first game was!) i nearly cried because of this...

PLEASE HELP ME!!! is there anything that can turn on AUTOSAVE or is the rom broken??? IS THERE ANY ROM that isnt broken???


----------



## PKInferno (Aug 8, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you get "High level" (the gold border) on 30 games, play the guitar lesson (coin icon, 3rd option down) and get a score of A or higher on all the lessons, this should open the 1st set of live play (4th icon that opens at end of game, top icon). You play a couple songs in a row here for an audience. The guitar lessons actually open after every 5 medals, starting at  15, all the way up to 50. getting a score of A for all the advanced lessons unlocks the second live play session, but I haven't gotten that far yet (dancing frogs, ping pong, and the black and white levels are my weakness) hope this helps


----------



## Trolly (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome, nice to know how to unlock all this stuff. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (dancing frogs, ping pong, and the black and white levels are my weakness)


Yeah, I'd say the same for myself, except the egg-eating game is harder than the dancing frogs IMO.


----------



## stonefry (Aug 12, 2008)

I am stuck on the DJ level (record scratching). I have no clue what to do. Please help.


----------



## LFF (Aug 12, 2008)

When you hear "Break Con OOH" (Or what sounds like that, the first bit in the tutorial), just on the OOH bit, hold down on the screen. 
Then, when it gets to "Scratcho" wait a beat after, then flick the stylus.
Sort of like "Scra - tcho-     -FLICK"

It's hard to explain, but once you have the general idea of what to listen for, it's a lot easier.


Second phrase is "El start". Wait about a beat after he says that, then hold. The Scratcho bit above is the same here.


Sorry if it's really hard to understand...


----------



## stonefry (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks LFF. Passed it on the 1st try after reading your instructions.


----------

